# Einsteiger Macro-Objektiv !?



## TeamSynatic (13. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

zuerstmal: Ja, ich hab die Forensuche benutzt, aber das hat mir nicht wirklich was gebracht...  

Ich suche ein Einsteiger Macro-Objektiv für eine Canon 20D.
Ich habe mit meinem Sigma 18-125mm Objektiv und Nahlinse bzw. Retroadapter schon ein wenig rumprobiert, aber irgendwie ist es nicht wirklich das Wahre...

Deshalb würde ich gerne von euch mal hören welche Objektive ihr für Macrofotografie benutzt, und was die (so ungefähr) kosten.
Ich habe mir erstmal keinen Preisrahmen gesteckt, da ich eher auf Qualität achten möchte, als auf den Preis.

Im Voraus schon mal danke für die (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Antworten. ^^


----------



## Beppone (29. März 2007)

TeamSynatic hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> zuerstmal: Ja, ich hab die Forensuche benutzt, aber das hat mir nicht wirklich was gebracht...
> 
> ...



Schau' dir mal das EF-S 2,8/60mm Macro an, das bringt sehr knackige Leistung zu erschwinglichem Preis.

Ansonsten empfehle ich, bei http://www.dforum.de zum schmökern, das ist ein reines Canon-Forum mit sehr guten Beiträgen auch zum Thema Macro (Forenmitglied "HKO" hat mal einen sehr fundierten Vergleich mit guten Bildbeispielen gepostet, der immer wieder zitiert wird)

Grüße


----------



## reddragon90 (1. April 2007)

Also ich habe das SIGMA 70-300mm APO. Kostet im Handel ca. 220€. Und bin damit sehr zufrieden, Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut, aber nicht alle Bilder sind scharf, wobei ich denke das, dass ehr an mir liegt als an dem Objektiv.


----------



## Beppone (16. April 2007)

reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe das SIGMA 70-300mm APO. Kostet im Handel ca. 220€. Und bin damit sehr zufrieden, Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut, aber nicht alle Bilder sind scharf, wobei ich denke das, dass ehr an mir liegt als an dem Objektiv.



Hallo reddragon,

deine Linse ist sicher nicht schlecht, nur wurde nach einem Makroobjektiv gefragt. Alle aktuellen Makros bilden bis 1:1 ab, was bei der 20D bedeutet, dass ein Motiv von gerade mal 22 x 15 mm formatfüllend abgebildet werden kann (ohne weiteres Zubehör!).

Somit scheidet das 70-300er vollkommen aus. Ferner sind Makros für den Nahbereich korrigiert. Ihre Abbildungsleistung ist im Nahbereich höher als bei unendlich. Nicht-Makroobjektive sind auf unendlich korrigiert. Ihre Abbildungsleistung sinkt, je größer der Abbildungsmaßstab wird.

Grüße!


----------

